# Arnold and Franco Training



## K1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Franco Columbu Training ! ( Rare ) - YouTube


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 11, 2011)

I've really been going back thinking about the old school guys alot lately,,,checking out old issues of Musclemag International,,,back when it was a hardcore training mag. Good stuff.


----------

